# More grain insight



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This short AFB outlook looks more credible as the days roll by.

High Volatility, 'Fierce' Acreage War Ahead for Growers

Regards, Mike


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Never have put much faith in the AFBF. They tend to represent the mulinationals and the yuppie farmers than they do the real farmer. I still look for a major downfall coming.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres more on grains from Agweb.....this article really illustrates the many "global" factors that occur that formulate our grain pricing....alot to think about.







But, still yet, the number one overwhelming influence will always be weather.

Corn Price Swings to Continue?

Regards, Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Day traders like an out and down market.....then buy and sell on the swings. Weather in SA , feedlot placements , drought in Mid- West , floods in the heartland,etc. , you name it.... anything is or can be used to jack the markets around. Most of these day to day trades do not involve farmers.....just paper traders trying to make money from information , not actual production of a crop ..Just the way I see it...John


----------

